# Question regarding Albuterol Sulfate Inhalation Solution



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 17, 2011)

So, i confiscated several boxes of albuterol sulfate inhalation solution.

The albuterol potency is expressed as 0.083% 

2.5 mg/3 ml

It is meant to be used in a nebulizer. However, can i just drink the stuff?

The inactive ingredients are: Sodium chloride, edetate disodium, sodium cutrate and hydrochloric acid (to adjust the pH to 4) and purified water.

Ideas? 


And before you ask....Yes, Its FDA approved (Mylan brand)


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 17, 2011)

God damnit...


Bump!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

Intra-anal infusion is the preferred deliver method, however it's still awaiting DEA-approval


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

Do NOT drink it. In fact, unless your having an asthma attack, don't even use it.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2011)

As an asthmatic, I can tell you to respect the albuterol.  It is very potent and if you have too much, will find out how unpleasent it is.  If it is for a nebulizer, it will be very hard to measure the dose accurately compared to say an inhaler where it is a measured dose per puff.  Put it down and get some clen instead.


----------



## tballz (Jan 18, 2011)

Albuterol is safer than clenbuterol.  The sides are less severe and it's easier on the heart.  The common albuterol dosage for fat loss is 12-18mg/day.


----------



## gsxrguy (Jan 18, 2011)

Drink it? Ur kidding me right? Hell why not draw it up into a dart and mainline it....


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2011)

gsxrguy said:


> Drink it? Ur kidding me right? Hell why not draw it up into a dart and mainline it....


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

why wouldnt one be able to drink it? youre inhaling it into your lungs....Why would drinking it be somehow more detrimental?

I guess it would hit faster?


----------



## crudadillamonkey (Jan 18, 2011)

You can drink it. It's mostly normal saline. It just won't do anything for you. Albuterol is absorbed by very specific receptors in the lungs. If it had any effect orally, I'm pretty sure every respiratory therapist would be very eager to throw away the O2 bottles and nebs.
I assume you intend to use it as some type of cutting agent. I guess I'm nobody to judge; Even though it is not without side effects. Just go to a medical supply stop or pharmacy and get yourself a nebulizer (for your ailing grandma, of course). Or order online. Your throwing it away if you drink it.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 18, 2011)

crudadillamonkey said:


> You can drink it. It's mostly normal saline. It just won't do anything for you. Albuterol is absorbed by very specific receptors in the lungs. If it had any effect orally, I'm pretty sure every respiratory therapist would be very eager to throw away the O2 bottles and nebs.
> I assume you intend to use it as some type of cutting agent. I guess I'm nobody to judge; Even though it is not without side effects. Just go to a medical supply stop or pharmacy and get yourself a nebulizer (for your ailing grandma, of course). Or order online. Your throwing it away if you drink it.


 
Ok i understand what youre saying. However, they sell liquid albuterol for oral use. They also have it in pill form. 

I know a nebulizer is faster acting as the vapor is absorbed faster into the blood stream. but how would using it orally "do nothing" as you put it? 

Yes, i would be using it as a metabolic enhancer. 

I do have access to a neb but inhaling 3 mls takes nearly 10 minutes. 

So oral albuterol would do nothing? Ive used liquid clen, research chems.

Thanks for the input though, i shall rep you accordingly.

Anyone else, feel free to chime in on this


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Jan 18, 2011)

I just drank half a vial. (1.25 mls) w/ a cup of coffee mixed with a TBS of cocoa powder. I feel pretty fucking weird right now. kinda pleasant though. Im gonna SFW in 30 mins. GYGCH!


----------

